# Turkey Dinner



## Smokin' U (Apr 16, 2006)

Good price on Turkey yesterday so brought it home and put it on the Rotis.  Guess I was too hungry to get more pics.

*Time to Rest.*




*Time to Eat.*




Looks like turkey for lunch this week.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 16, 2006)

That looks fantastic!!!!  Mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 16, 2006)

Good job Jeff!! =D>


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh yeah, babe!  =P~


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 17, 2006)

Yum Yum !!!!! =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney (Apr 17, 2006)

Good looking vittles there.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 17, 2006)

That look's real tasty, next time their on sale i'm going to do one =P~


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks great smokinu! Got 1 in the freezer I'm gonna hafta defrost 1 of these days!


----------



## Smokin' U (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks.  I like the rotisserie but without getting the EZ Que I would like to get some forks to hold the meat with longer tines.  Don't know if that makes any sense.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 17, 2006)

Smokin' U said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I like the rotisserie but without getting the EZ Que I would like to get some forks to hold the meat with longer tines.  Don't know if that makes any sense.



It makes sense. I have the EZ Que for my kettle and a fork model for my gasser. I use the EZ quite often.


----------



## Smokin' U (Apr 18, 2006)

Been using hickory, but would like to try Apple or other fruit wood.

Leftovers were chopped and sauced for sammis this week.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice looking bird there Jefff.  I love using apple for my birds.  Its a little lighter smoke than hickory.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 18, 2006)

I agree with Bill, I love the lighter woods like apple, cherry, oak or pecan for bird.  Might throw in one chunk of hickory for the "tartness".


----------



## Smokin' U (Apr 18, 2006)

I need to find me an apple orchard in this town.


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 18, 2006)

I need to stop looking at this when i'm hungery. Looks very good thanks for shareing.


----------



## Finney (Apr 19, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> apple and cherry are my favorites for poultry, but be careful of over smoking with cherry.  it'll also add some color to the skin.


I love the red tones that cherry adds.


----------

